# Best way to store salad greens



## Whitepan (Aug 13, 2014)

I live alone and often find that salad greens and vegetables go bad before I can use them all. I've started using Ziploc Produce Bags,  and that seems to help. I own a Foodsaver, and I've seen on some vacuum  sealing sites that they recommend using vacuum-sealed containers or  mason jars to store lettuce and other greens. I'm wondering which is  better - a bag that allows 'breathing,' like the Ziplocs, or something  airtight and vacuum sealed?


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 13, 2014)

I use a regular ziplock bag with a moist paper towel in it.  This seems to work best for me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

There's a lot of water in salad greens, which would condense on the inside of a vacuum-sealed bag and promote rotting. It's also time-consuming and a PITA to re-seal it every time you make a salad or grab a leaf for a sandwich.

I use a regular ziplock bag and don't close it tight, so moisture can escape.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome, Whitepan. 

I put a dry paper towel in with my greens, and replace it when it gets damp.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 13, 2014)

I take them out of that thin "saran wrap" type plastic bag they have in the produce isle and put into the heavier bag they put your groceries in. The heavier bags don't stick to the produce which seems to rot it quickly. If its wet or delicate like cilantro I wrap it in paper towels before putting in the bag.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 13, 2014)

I buy 'Spring greens' at Trader Joe's and here's what I learned (can't remember where) once you slit the bag open, take out some greens and go to close the bag (I use an alligator clip) exhale into the greens, the carbon dioxide is suppose to help keep the greens fresh longer...   suppose to... it has worked for so far for me anyways...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 14, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I buy 'Spring greens' at Trader Joe's and here's what I learned (can't remember where) once you slit the bag open, take out some greens and go to close the bag (I use an alligator clip) exhale into the greens, the carbon dioxide is suppose to help keep the greens fresh longer...   suppose to... it has worked for so far for me anyways...



So you breathe onto food you are going to serve to others? 

Like others, I wrap greens loosely in a paper towel in store in a partially open Ziploc bag. It seems to work well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 14, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> So you breathe onto food you are going to serve to others?



... well, I am the only one who eats the salad greens in our house, sooo  it's just me ... (we don't have to many visitors here in the middle of the desert)


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 14, 2014)

I store my salad greens in my salad spinner
Greens from the garden will last two weeks
in it. Just make sure the lettuce and the spinner
are dry.

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 14, 2014)

Josie1945 said:


> I store my salad greens in my salad spinner
> Greens from the garden will last two weeks
> in it. Just make sure the lettuce and the spinner
> are dry.
> ...




What a great idea, Josie!  Thanks!


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> What a great idea, Josie!  Thanks!




You are welcome

Josie


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome to DC Whitepan. 

Paper towels seem to be the answer.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine seem to keep well by just keeping them in the crisper drawer in a plastic bag and checking on them every so often.
Might have to give a paper towel a try. 

K-girl, You can breath on any veggies you serve me and I wouldn't care. I'm not scared of no darned Cooties. 

As long as I don't have first hand knowledge of what happens to my foodstuffs before I get it I'm good to go. 

Sometimes not knowing is the best thing. 

If the veggies are fresh is what matters.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 14, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> So you breathe onto food you are going to serve to others?


Don't you wash the greens before eating them?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 14, 2014)

Josie1945 said:


> I store my salad greens in my salad spinner
> Greens from the garden will last two weeks
> in it. Just make sure the lettuce and the spinner
> are dry.
> ...


 
What a fabulous idea Josie!
I'm going that next time I buy a bag of greens, I don't have any at the moment


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 14, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Don't you wash the greens before eating them?


 
yupper! 
but I think I'll change over to Josie's idea and see which way the greens last longer. I've never really paid any attention before.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 14, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Don't you wash the greens before eating them?


Yes. I wash and run them through the salad spinner BEFORE I put them in the fridge. I often don't have much time to cook when I get home from work in the evening, so I like to have veggies prepped as much as possible in advance. 

I would never dream of exhaling into the bags I'm storing veggies in. But then again, I'm usually feeding more than just myself.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 14, 2014)

How would adding carbon dioxide help? Plants give off carbon dioxide when they aren't photosynthesizing and the little light in the refrigerator goes off when you shut the door, so no light for photosynthesis.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2014)

taxlady said:


> How would adding carbon dioxide help? Plants give off carbon dioxide when they aren't photosynthesizing and the little light in the refrigerator goes off when you shut the door, so no light for photosynthesis.



I don't find it necessary to do this - maybe because I buy romaine hearts and not pre-cut greens - but this describes the science: http://food-hacks.wonderhowto.com/h...onger-using-your-breath-homemade-co2-0156833/


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't find it necessary to do this - maybe because I buy romaine hearts and not pre-cut greens - but this describes the science: How to Make Salad Greens Last Longerâ€¦ Using Your Breath or Homemade CO2 « Food Hacks


I had to read that twice to find the "science". "...It makes sense, too. Greens of all kinds are packaged in specially designed plastic bags to maintain a balance of carbon dioxide and oxygen, since carbon dioxide halts the process of deterioration in greens." Yes, there is a link to the process of deterioration which states that CO2 can slow the natural aging process in greens.

If the greens are still alive, they are producing carbon dioxide. It's a part of plant respiration. If the greens were in the light, they would still be photosynthesizing and producing oxygen. But, the greens are in the dark, in the fridge, so they are producing more CO2, not oxygen.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2014)

That seems like a lot of unnecessary work. Do they derive some benefit from that procedure that isn't obvious?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 25, 2014)

We just try to eat them before they spoil.  I also use a paper towel in the bag.


----------

